# Chainsaw Bogs When on its Side?!?!?



## BurnIt13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I have some questions about my chainsaw.  From day 1 my Ryobi MY10532 has bogged when cutting on its side.  Most inconvenient when trying to fell a tree.   Here's the thing....its not bogging because it doesn't have the nuts to keep going, it bogs because it acts like its running out of gas!  This happens even if I'm cutting down 1" saplings.

The weird part, this problem doesn't happen when I have a 100% full tank of fuel.  As soon as the tank gets below 75% it will bog and die when running on its side.  It runs exactly like its out of fuel.  

Any ideas?


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 31, 2011)

Possibly a deteriorated fuel hose in the fuel tank that crimps shut when the filter moves into a different position when its on the side?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

look inside your fuel tank and move the fuel filter to a better location.


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, sounds like your pickup line is sucking air.

Empty the tank and then look inside while laying the saw on its side to make sure the line will flop to the "bottom".


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet it isn't the fuel line but rather a bad crankshaft seal.  If the line checks out ok, check your crank seals.  Make sure they are in tight (probably bolts on the bottom of the engine, they can get loose with time).  After checking that, soak the crank seals in motor oil (30w works great) and then give it a go.  The best/easiest way to do this is to poor some motor oil on the outside of the crankshaft and then also fill the engine with motor oil.  Obviously pull the carb and exhaust when you do this.  Let it sit overnight, then drain all the oil out, put it back together and give it a go.  I've fixed a handful of Poulans this way since actually replacing the seals wouldn't have been worth it.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet it isn't the fuel line but rather a bad crankshaft seal.  If the line checks out ok, check your crank seals.  Make sure they are in tight (probably bolts on the bottom of the engine, they can get loose with time).  After checking that, soak the crank seals in motor oil (30w works great) and then give it a go.  The best/easiest way to do this is to poor some motor oil on the outside of the crankshaft and then also fill the engine with motor oil.  Obviously pull the carb and exhaust when you do this.  Let it sit overnight, then drain all the oil out, put it back together and give it a go.  I've fixed a handful of Poulans this way since actually replacing the seals wouldn't have been worth it.




Hope Your wrong but Great Tip....I Have a old Mac that I will give that a try on....The reason I would say your wrong is the amount of gas is making a difference.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Hope Your wrong but Great Tip....I Have a old Mac that I will give that a try on....The reason I would say your wrong is the amount of gas is making a difference.



Color me wrong then, I didn't read your entire first post lol.  The other guys are almost certainly right if it is only doing it with a lower than full amount of gas in the saw.


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> ... if it is only doing it with a lower than full amount of gas in the saw.



Ding,ding ding.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> joecool85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I admitted I was wrong.  Like I said, I didn't read the entire post.  Just that it bogs on it's side.


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not faulting you - just showing another confirmation of the likely problem.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey I love the fix though........My mac is not worth breaking it down thats for sure!


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 31, 2011)

Joe - I'm glad you posted this and I bet the others are also.  I'm often confronted with less thatn perfect saws when traveling in remote areas.  This will surely be helpful in the future.

Thanks !
Mike


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a known issue with that model.  The original fuel line is too long, which doesn't let the fuel filter/pickup sit where it's supposed to be.

SOLUTION:  shorten the fuel line.  Some have even added weight (washers) to the line to keep it down.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'll give that a try next time I go to use it.  I was checking out some of the threads on the arboristsite.com forum and holy crap those guys are nuts!  I think I've got the chainsaw bug.  Now I'm looking into modifying the muffler and jetting it!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2011)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  I'll give that a try next time I go to use it.  *I was checking out some of the threads on the arboristsite.com forum and holy crap those guys are nuts!*  I think I've got the chainsaw bug.  Now I'm looking into modifying the muffler and jetting it!



I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 31, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> BurnIt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.  I'm a member.  Heck, I spent about 2 years practically living on that forum when I first got into saws.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! I'll give that a try next time I go to use it. I was checking out some of the threads on the arboristsite.com forum and holy crap those guys are nuts! I think I've got the chainsaw bug. Now I'm looking into modifying the muffler and jetting it!



Slam the head port the exhaust and intake why your there. :zip:


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> BurnIt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And put a stronger pull rope on it.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheese:


----------



## Thistle (Mar 31, 2011)

Dont forget the decomp button & pipe exhaust


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Dont forget the decomp button & pipe exhaust



Oh yea! where already in there it would be a shame to forget That Moly rings Too? Parts list.....


----------



## Thistle (Mar 31, 2011)

Gimme a sec to get pen & paper,its like a grocery list I cant remember more than 2 things unless I write this crap down,unless I have double espresso lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Gimme a sec to get pen & paper,its like a grocery list I cant remember more than 2 things unless I write this crap down,unless I have double espresso lol



Bosh plug, fuel filter, custom work on the air filter, new rings, tube peratex,cold lard,Cold Beer....Nice dermal and drill press. Rolling work station. Whos doing the custom chain work? Shave the rivets oh you will need those chapes boots helmet and get the shirt to!


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

And don't forget a set of these for the machine:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> And don't forget a set of these for the machine:





Does it come in Bigger sizes?


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 31, 2011)

As big was the wife's purse... or trophy case.


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we got a BUILD!


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 31, 2011)

Umm.. would that be a 2 stroke or 4 stroke?  

Gary


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Umm.. would that be a 2 stroke or 4 stroke?
> 
> Gary




That be a 2 stroker on the cuffs of 4 stroker! Be careful tune it out she could blow.....


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 31, 2011)

You guys are awful lol.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 31, 2011)

lol its like a trainwreck,you cant help but look....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> lol its like a trainwreck,you cant help but look....



You get the rest of the wish list done? Strap it to your mill for some hot lapping!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol not yet bro. But I do have some other things added to wish list after I pay my taxes (no refund this year unfortunately) in a couple weeks -  44" double end bar with Helper Handle,roller bearing for starters. Santa sure fell though last Christmas...didnt even get that 100lb sack of coal I was expecting. *sigh*


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2011)

There's a lot to be learned in the AS chainsaw forums...if you learn to skim past the pissing matches and mod fests.  Also, the answers come quickly if you ask the right way.

Me?  I actually get out and cut with my saws. (Novel idea.)


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 1, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Me?  I actually get out and cut with my saws. (Novel idea.)



I'm going to try that this weekend, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2011)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine look to pretty to take off the shelve......There just for looking at, not to play with!


----------

